
Why I don't want to be a front-end web developer - curtis
http://www.developerhandbook.com/2015/06/25/why-i-dont-want-to-be-a-front-end-web-developer/
======
dmschulman
I'm with you on the light speed pace of new front end
tools/frameworks/libraries/etc. It is completely overwhelming to work in an
industry where a new way of doing things (almost always a new way of doing the
same thing) comes along every month or so.

It's trendy to keep up with the pace and hiring managers will think you're a
rockstar but a team doesn't change up their stack overnight (and if they do
it's probably not a team you want to work with).

